# Meet all of my rats! (PHOTOS!)



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I think its time for me to make an updated thread with all my ratties on it 
There will be a photo (4 photos in one) and then below the image of that rat, there will be a bit about them. 
I hope you enjoy!









This is Rosie. I got her at 12 weeks old from PetsAtHome, on the 16th February 2013. She is around 1 year 6 months old and she is roan in colour. Rosie is quite a nervous rat and doesn't like being stroked or handled very much. She prefers it if you give her food, then she'll come back for more. She is happy to climb all over me during free range time, but other than that, she isn't keen on being handled at all. She is not aggressive, just very afraid. She has always been this way and its such a shame because she's a real sweetheart.









This is Roxi. She is Rosie's sister and I got her at 12 weeks old from PetsAtHome on the 16th of February also. Her and Rosie are my first rats. As you can see, she is a pretty little girl! I think she is siamese in colour, but she might be himalayan, not really 100% sure. She is my heart rat and I love her dearly. She is incredibly friendly and always runs up to the cage when you enter the room, even if she was sleeping! She is very clingy too and follows me everywhere when she is having her free-range time. She LOVES baby food and cucumber, probably too much and always makes sure she gets the most. Roxi loves shoulder rides and will sit on my shoulder for hours quite happily.









Meet Rhona. She was 8 months old when I got her on the 14th December 2013. She was previously housed alone for a period of time as her cagemate passed away. Her owner knew it wasn't fair for her to be kept singly, but they didnt want any more rats, so they put an advert up on Gumtree. I found the ad and it took a while to pursuade dad it was a good idea, but we did eventually get her! Unfortunately, the introduction process was not a simple one and Rhona proved to be rather aggressive to Roxi and Rosie. It took a good month before I trusted her in the same cage with them both. Rhona is not the easiest rat to own as she can be incredibly nippy and freaks out really randomly on occassions. She was a pain to handle in the beginning as well, but now she is a lot better than she was which is always good  Unfortunately, she is still incredibly aggressive towards rats she doesn't know and this is becoming a problem seeing as I planned to introduce the other 3 girls to them all!









This adorable little thing is Ebby! She is now... urm... about 6 months old! (something like that) I got her at the age of 7 weeks, on the 8th March 2014. She is incredibly friendly and loves to lick! She is also very playful and loves to dart around my room at top speed! She is also very clingy, much like Roxi and when I walk around when she's out, she chases after me and leaps onto my leg, climbing all the way up to my shoulder (and sometimes my head!) She is such fun to be around and is very intelligent.









This is Echo. She is around 6 months old and I got her at the age of 7 weeks on the 8th March 2014, the same time as Ebby. Echo is a sweetie and is very friendly and loves being held. Her breathing is a lot more sensitive than my other rats, which is a shame, but she copes well and is just fine most of the time. She is a food hoarder and is always stealing peices of food from the foodbowl to add to her pile! She loves coming out to play, but becomes incredibly anxious and nervous when there is someone she doesn't know in the room. As I am the only person that spends anytime with the rats at all, anyone else, really scares her and she becomes difficult to handle when there is another person nearby. Like Ebby, Echo also loves to lick!









Last but not least, we have Evie! She is the sister of Ebby and Echo and is also around 6 months old. I got her at the same time as Ebby and Echo. Evie is lovely and although nervous, she is so friendly. She licks and she loves being held and petted. She just doesn't like going back in the cage (she panicks and I don't know why) and she hates new people. Like she freaks out so much around people she doesn't know. She won't go near them and is incredibly hard to catch when a new person is in the room. She loves her food! Out of the 3 of them, she is the biggest of them all and its not surprising how much she eats! When out of the cage, she loves to play in the castle and under my bed!

I hope you enjoyed all of these photos and stories about my rats!
Comments are greatly appriecated!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

So beautifully done! You've presented your babies in a most colorful and descriptive way. The photos are awesome!! But the ratties themselves have to be the best. They are simply gorgeous I really did enjoy the tour meeting your ratties.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Such little beauties. I like that you wrote their personality! Gives the rats a little more of a real feeling.


----------



## ooky (Aug 3, 2014)

So cute! I think Ebby is especially adorable


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

lovemyfurries-Thankyou so much! It means a lot! 

gotchea-Thankyou  I love it when people talk about their rats's personalities so I thought i'd do the same!

ooky-Thanks! Ebby does seem to be everyone's favourite when people come round to see the rats! Probably because of her adorable face and stunning colour and markings!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

And echo yawning, I love the way they always stretch out a paw as they yawn. Too precious.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

lovemyfurries said:


> And echo yawning, I love the way they always stretch out a paw as they yawn. Too precious.


isn't it the cutest thing?! I love rattie yawns! :3


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ebay is so cute w the white feet! Very cute herd!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Rayne333 said:


> Ebay is so cute w the white feet! Very cute herd!


Thankyou  She is a real cutie! I fell in love with her markings also, I think it adds personality! Her white paws are very cute! She also has a white tummy, which is just adorable! I never noticed it until I held her for the first time :3


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I took the 3 younger girls outside for the first time ever today! (I took the adults out as well)
I'll post some pictures either later today or tomorrow!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

So I was editing the photos of my babies outside (putting them into a collage) and then I decided to make some of Roxi outside also :3
So I'll show you those too!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

So here is some photos of the babies outside. I didn't get many photos because I had to watch that they didn't try to climb out of the run (I had the lid off it) and most of the photos I did get, were bad! So here are 3 of the best ones 









And here we have a collection of photos of Roxi outside. I love taking photos of her outside because her eyes don't flash a bright pink colour (so I make the most of it!!)









































Sorry about the spam of Roxi photos!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The ones of Roxi in the grass made me melt!!! Such pretty little ladies


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS pics. Roxi is so photogenic, don't be sorry. They really great pis and she's beautiful. My daughter has a cute rattie pic album on her iPad so we added all your others the other day, guess tomorrow she'll want to add these. Hope you don't mind?


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Adeliek said:


> The ones of Roxi in the grass made me melt!!! Such pretty little ladies


Aw thankyou! She loves coming outside


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

lovemyfurries said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS pics. Roxi is so photogenic, don't be sorry. They really great pis and she's beautiful. My daughter has a cute rattie pic album on her iPad so we added all your others the other day, guess tomorrow she'll want to add these. Hope you don't mind?


Thankyou so much :') And yes, thats fine so long as the images don't get reposted anywhere.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Wow they are beautiful. Is she chewing on an egg? Haha


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

gotchea said:


> Wow they are beautiful. Is she chewing on an egg? Haha


Thankyou  and no! haha its a stone. She put her teeth on it and then decided it didnt taste good and left it alone


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

What kind of camera are you using for these? Maybe it's just that my rats are never still, but I can never seem to get really great pics of them like you have.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

kksrats said:


> What kind of camera are you using for these? Maybe it's just that my rats are never still, but I can never seem to get really great pics of them like you have.


Its a Nikon D3200 (quite expensive unfortunately!)


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's unfortunate. My semi-expensive camera works well outside with lots of light (the pictures I posted of my dogs were from it), but my rats are waaaay too wiggly and it doesn't do motion well.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah its such a shame they are so expensive. The camera is my dad's so i'm lucky that he lets me use it as much as I do. I use it more than him! 
Maybe try giving them something to eat while taking a photo? Unless they are those rats that grab and run XD


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're all so cute!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Jessiferatu said:


> They're all so cute!


Thankyou so much :3 My babiessssss


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm so jealous of how photogenic your rats are! And how nice your camera is. I'm lucky to get 1 decent photo out of 30 lol


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I'm so jealous of how photogenic your rats are! And how nice your camera is. I'm lucky to get 1 decent photo out of 30 lol


Ha ha agreed


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

A lot of it is just patience! As with any animal, they have a mind of their own and can be a right pain to photograph! Especially the younger girls when they are running round my room. They are too fast and I always take the picture too late so I just get a photo of their bum, back feet and tail streaming behind them as they run past! hahaa


----------

